# What is your favorite Christmas pop song?



## Ralphy1

You can probably guess my favorite artist who provided us with so many that I am playing his CD right now.  Yes, it is the King and his Blue Christmas that kicks off the season for me, and I can't even wait until after Thanksgiving to hear it again...


----------



## littleowl

Humbug Sir.nthego: Humbug.


----------



## Ralphy1

That wasn't nice, and, remember, Santa will be checking his list to see who has been naughty or nice...


----------



## oldman

Easy.


----------



## oldman

And my favorite Country Pop.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee

Love all the Ronettes songs.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]SNOW BUSINESS - CHRISTMAS TIME (New Christmas song!) [Original Irish pop music][/h]


----------



## QuickSilver

Probably White Christmas.. or I'll be home for Christmas.  But for the most part.. I dislike Christmas Carols.  They are fine for about a week, but after 6 weeks of them inundating the airwaves.. I'm really glad when December 26th gets here.  Some of them REALLY make me puke...  Like that Beatles one... "Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...........over and over and over and over and over and over...  bleh.


----------



## Pam

Not sure I can pick an out and out favourite. I do enjoy hearing Wizard (I wish it could be Christmas every day) and Slade (Merry Christmas everybody) but for something slightly different I also like Jona Lewie (Stop the Cavalry) and The Pogues with Kirsty McColl (Fairytale of New York).


----------



## debodun

Almost all Christmas music is great and can evoke a poignant memory or two. There are a few I don't like - "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer", "The Twelve Days of Christmas" (it just goes on so long!), anything by Kenny G (that wailing sax grates on my eardrums).


----------



## Twixie

QuickSilver said:


> Probably White Christmas.. or I'll be home for Christmas.  But for the most part.. I dislike Christmas Carols.  They are fine for about a week, but after 6 weeks of them inundating the airwaves.. I'm really glad when December 26th gets here.  Some of them REALLY make me puke...  Like that Beatles one... "Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...........over and over and over and over and over and over...  bleh.



Can you imagine working in a large store..the Christmas songs start mid Nov..and are on a loop!

I would be quite insane by Christmas!!


----------



## Vivjen

Twixie said:


> Can you imagine working in a large store..the Christmas songs start mid Nov..and are on a loop!
> 
> I would be quite insane by Christmas!!


I did.....I was!
the Pogues for me..


----------



## Twixie

Yep..pogues are good...but we need some new ones!


----------



## Jackie22

Blue Christmas......Elvis


----------



## QuickSilver

For some reason I enjoy "The Little Drummer Boy"  even though legend does not have a drummer boy playing in the manger.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, QS, I like that one too.


----------



## Meanderer

debodun said:


> Almost all Christmas music is great and can evoke a poignant memory or two. There are a few I don't like - "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer", "The Twelve Days of Christmas" (it just goes on so long!), anything by Kenny G (that wailing sax grates on my eardrums).


HAHA!  Hope you're satisfied...been singing this all morning!  Thanks!


----------



## NancyNGA

QS, I don't care much for Christmas carols either---one or two days is enough.

These I could listen to more often.  The second is a bit corny, but cute, IMO.


----------



## avrp

Blue Christmas but not by Elivs:
Don't know if the link will work, but Check out Jon Bon Jovi Live at the White House on youtube. pretty sexy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10OcvYB5f9g


----------



## Bee

Pam mentioned Slade and Wizzard who are two of my favourites at Christmas, but this one always gets me up dancing.


----------



## drifter

It's a toss  up. Little Drummer Girl or Christmas Carol.


----------



## QuickSilver

Well, I can tell you what my favorite holiday movie is...  Christmas Vacation with Chevy Chase....  That movie has so many unforgettable lines in it.. I'm always catching a new one.


----------



## oakapple

There are not many Christmas Pop songs that I like [prefer Christmas Carols really] but Stop The Cavalry is one that you can't get out of your head once it's been on the radio, I once had it whizzing about in my head for days! The Slade song made me want to scream at the time it came out [still feel that way] but Wizard are ok. When A Child Is Born is rather nice.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Well, I can tell you what my favorite holiday movie is...  Christmas Vacation with Chevy Chase....  That movie has so many unforgettable lines in it.. I'm always catching a new one.



Love that movie.  LOL.

As far as songs, though I'm not religious, "Oh Holy Night", will' always rank first with me, but little drummer boy way in is up there with it.  Oh wait, we're talking the pop versions.  Let me think.  Hmmm who messed them up the least, scratches head.  Scratch that thought, what ones do I still enjoy.






I like this new version of drummer boy.







Couldn't find a pop version that moved me and really it's the vocal and melody and sentiment of this one that I like.


----------



## Jackie22

Thanks, April, those were beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I love all Christmas songs....Chris Rea's driving home for Christmas is probably my favourite, but I love it all..and as soon as I hear this one, I really get into the Christmas spirit..


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I enjoy the Christmas season, all of the pretty colored lights and shiny decorations, the fragrant pine or fir smell of the Christmas tree, and also I love hearing all of the old carols, and the newer Christmas songs. 
As a child, I loved it when our church "went caroling", with all of us kids bundled in our snowsuits, and crowded into the back of someone's old Ford pickup. Up and down the snow-covered streets we went, singing our way along, and stopping by the houses of the older folks who went to our church. They usually came out with cookies to reward us for our fine caroling. 
The "Old Folks Home" was always one of our  favorite stops, and as we walked up and down the halls, we happily serenaded all of the elderly folks who lived there.  Even though they didn't have cookies, we knew that they loved us coming in and caroling for them. 
Now, I kind of am one of those older folks, thankfully not in the Old Folks Home yet; and I still love hearing the carolers if they come by, and even just the Christmas music on the radio. (I even like "Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer !) . 

One of my favorite things was when I was selling newspaper subscriptions at stores, and I worked at Old Time Pottery.  They played music from the 50's-60's every day, and at Christmas, the whole store was like a  Christmas world with all of the decorations that they sold there. Naturally, they played Christmas music all day long , every day from Thanksgiving until Christmas Eve.  I was in Christmas-overdose Heaven ! I loved it !  I tried (sometimes unsuccessfully) to refrain from singing along with the Christmas carols, and to remember that I  was there to sell newspaper subscriptions, and not seranade the people coming in the doors. 

Here is Jim Reeves, singing  "An Old Christmas Card", which has long been one of my favorites, and I also love his rendition of Silver Bells. 

http://youtu.be/1aih_GeHsZ4


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm not a big fan of Christmas songs, but I always like this one.


----------



## RadishRose

Marys Boy Child by Little River Band


----------



## Capt Lightning

I don't like soppy, sentimental Christmas songs and I absolutely HATE 'Fairy tale of New York'.  A few are OK, The Ronettes "Sleigh Ride" is fine and so is Shakin Stevens "Merry Christmas everyone".


----------



## Butterfly

I like Mary Did You Know.

I'm a bit of a grinch, I guess, but if I hear Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree one more time, I'm going to lose my lunch.  It seems to be everywhere.


----------



## drifter

That drummr was a boy, wasn't he?


----------

